# Easy & cheap(ish) mods



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well....got some money to burn....not a great deal only a few hundred quid so was wondering what are some of the best and cheapish mods you can do?

Already have stage 2 upgrade and latest gearbox software.
About to get the cluster repaired and colour changed.
Already have rs29 pads and after market discs.

Its an 09 non-nav GTR.

Looking for mods that wont cost more than a few hundred 

Dean.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just don't bother, put it somewhere else and save for a big mod


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There arent really any mods for a few hundred quid that are that worthwhile.

That said I've added..

- Nismo cluster cover
- Nismo gearknob and surround
- CF extended paddles
- GTR OEM mats

I've also added quite a lot more but I'd definitely suggest saving for..

- R35 Audio's nav upgrade
- R35's audio upgrade
- newer Recaro seats
- Litchfield suspension

These have made my 09 a modern comfortable place to be.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

reversing camera


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Steering wheel Is s a Nice Mod for £300ish. My next one when I get 5 mins to sort it.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds petty but interior light upgrade - hate the yellow lights and only £10.
Also reverse light and you can also do your headlights as 09 model


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The fact is modification is an itch that needs scratching and few people realise a £200 mod can often give as much "relief" as a £5k upgrade.

Get scratching I say!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Upgrade all the interior lights and the sidelights to the LEDs and make the light much whiter and nicer.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give it to me.... Lol problem solved


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

LEDs, both internal & external. Then a re-trimmed/profiled flat bottom steering wheel from Jack at Royal Steering Wheel.


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Takamo said:


> Give it to me.... Lol problem solved




In exchange for a lovely Autowatch Ghost!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Retrimmed steering wheel, 4 ring rear light conversion, wheel spacers


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Auto folding wing mirror module


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Carbon dip some interior plastic parts.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> Retrimmed steering wheel, 4 ring rear light conversion, wheel spacers


There is a 4 ring rear light conversion kit in the For Sale section.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I just had the itch also just got Litchfield to fit some day time running lights with the integral led indicator lights to side lights, looks pretty cool in the dark, also just fitted 2 Diffusers carbon ones from knight racer this also makes the back end look good, have to stop itching now!

Bobby


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Auto folding wing mirror module


And the "shut the reverse beep crap up" module thing as well. I'm surprised it does not spout "vehicle reversing" like a dustbin lorry !


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

wez_p said:


> In exchange for a lovely Autowatch Ghost!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime... Ready when you are


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

vxrcymru said:


> Carbon dip some interior plastic parts.


I like that.... might have to do that soon


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Carbon dip some interior plastic parts.


Wouldn't mind doing this to the horrible 'metal look' plastic we have. What do they charge for this??


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

Get the kit for the rear lights from R35audio so that all 4 rear lights come on with side lights. Only 100 quid and looks the part


----------

